# Imperial Guard by Jes Goodwin



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Don't get too worked up about this one. This is just a rumor, and even if it's true this may be sometime coming.

From *Faeit212*. Thanks to Scscofield for spotting this one first.



> * Jes Goodwin Working on the Imperial Guard *
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

hmm, not that new or very secret designs as they can be found in The Gothic and the Eldritch a collection of Jes Goodwins Sketches.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Codex Todd said:


> hmm, not that new or very secret designs as they can be found in The Gothic and the Eldritch a collection of Jes Goodwins Sketches.


Good to know. Safe to say we can put this one in the "not likely or it'll be a while" category then.


----------



## chilledmonkeybrains (Sep 6, 2012)

Hehe. I think Jes Goodwin has far better things to do than sculpt cannon fodder...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I call Highjinx!


----------

